# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  NΕΟΣ στην Ανω ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ (Αστυνομικά )

## soumou

Ειμαι ο #6333 .και θα ήθελα αν μπορούσε κάποιος να επικοινωνήσει και αν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει σε πολύ κάποια πολύ σημαντικά σημεία.[/b]

----------


## Belibem

Έχεις pm  ::

----------


## gbdman1

re paidia kai ego astinomika eimai...kamia voitheia?

----------


## Painter

Για κοίτα, σε βλέπω? http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-16.jpg

Εχεις κάνει σκάν? Θές βοήθεια? Αν έχεις πρόθεση να στήσεις κόμβο, έχω περίσευμα πλήρες interface που κοίταγε προς ripper ο οποίος έχει χαθεί απο το οπτικό μου πεδίο και έμεινε το link ελέυθερο απο την μεριά μου.

Βάλε κόμβο στο wind.awmn.net να δούμε που είσαι.

----------


## Cha0s

Σε βλέπω μάχιμο Στέφανε και μ'αρέσεις!

Για να μας βλέπω να ανεβαίνουμε!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gbdman1

Λοιπον παιδια πηγα και γραφτηκα... Ο Κομβος μου ειναι ο #6515... Λοιπον σχετικα με την φωτο που μου εδειξες....εγω ειμαι τερμα πανω δεξια...δηλαδη σε βλεπω ανετα...τωρα αν μπορουμε να κανονισουμε τιποτα για να με βαλεις στο κολπο...δηλαδη να μου πεις διαδικασιες και βασικα κοστος για την ολη διαδικασια...

----------


## gbdman1

Ρε παιδια...δεν εχει κανεις μερικες ωρες ελευθερες να δωσεις λιγο help? Τα διαβασαμε τα tutorials αλλα υπαρχουν ερωτηματα. Τελικα αν εχω κααλαβει καλα για "πελατης" παω αλλα δεν εχω βρει καποιον διαθεσιμο για να συνδεθω..

----------


## koki

scan έκανες;
έπιασες τίποτε;
μπορείς να κάνεις εάν δεν έκανες ή θες βοήθεια;

βοήθησε κι εσύ όσους προδιατίθενται να σου απαντήσουν  ::

----------


## gbdman1

Scan, κοιτα να δεις...δεν ξερω αν αυτο που εκανα λεγεται ακριβως scan απο την ταρατσα μου ενα λαπτοπ πιανω γυρω στα 5 links μ την ενδειξη AWMN-XXXXX. Σε κανενα ομως απο αυτα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω. Για το desktop μου εχω παρει μια καρτα PCI wirelles ASUS αλλα μια σκετη καρτα απο τον 2ο Οροφο δεν πιανει τιποτα.Οπως ειναι φυσικο πρεπει να παιξει και μια εγκατασταση κεραιας την οποια ομως δεν ξερω τι τυπος πρεπει να ειναι και προς τα που πρεπει να κοιταρει (λογικα προς το διαθεσιμο access point). Γενικα εχω κανει την μελετη μου...αλλα χρειαζομαι και ενα χερι βοηθεις ξερετε για τα υπολοιπα... Ευχαριστω

----------


## Ifaistos

Αν δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω λόγοι

1) Δεν έχεις καλό σήμα
2) Προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς σε bb-link και όχι σε AP
3) Αν προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς σε AP, μπορεί το DHCP να είναι κλειστό, να υπάρχει mac filter κλπ κλπ

Κατά τη γνώμη μου κάνε post ποια AP πιάνεις και μετά προσπάθησε να έρθεις σε επαφή με τους διαχειρηστές τους για να πάρεις ip

----------


## Neuromancer

> Scan, κοιτα να δεις...δεν ξερω αν αυτο που εκανα λεγεται ακριβως scan απο την ταρατσα μου ενα λαπτοπ πιανω γυρω στα 5 links μ την ενδειξη AWMN-XXXXX.


Φαντάζομαι εννοείς με την ασύρματη κάρτα του laptop χωρίς κάποιου είδους εξωτερική κεραία σωστά?

----------


## gbdman1

Ναι χωρις κεραια...απλα με το Laptop οτι πιασω. Το θεμα ειναι οτι μεχρι εκει φτανουν οι γνωσεις μου...στα τεχνικα παρακατω και οσο αφορα και το στησιμο κεραιας δεν εχω ιδεα.

----------


## costas43gr

Αν εχεις σκοπο να συνδεθεις στο δικτυο ξεχασε την ασυρματη καρτα του laptop εκτος κι αν το AP ειναι στην απεναντι πολυκατοικια.  ::  

Δες απο το plugme in τι χρειαζετε και πως γινεται για αρχη, αλλα μην αγορασεις τιποτα αν δεν μιλησεις με καποιους απο κοντα στην περιοχη σου που εχουν AP για να δειτε που μπορεις να συνδεθεις καλυτερα.  ::

----------


## koki

Στείλε μου ένα πμ πότε ευκαιρείς και τα συναπτά, να κανονίσουμε (εγώ ή όποιον γείτονα χώσω) αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## Neuromancer

> Αν εχεις σκοπο να συνδεθεις στο δικτυο ξεχασε την ασυρματη καρτα του laptop εκτος κι αν το AP ειναι στην απεναντι πολυκατοικια.


Και εγώ που έχω AP στη απέναντι πολυ κατοικία γιατί ζορίζομαι να το "πιάσω"????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

[quote="NeuromancerΚαι εγώ που έχω AP στη απέναντι πολυ κατοικία γιατί ζορίζομαι να το "πιάσω"????  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote]

Αφου ειπαμε ,εισαι πλατη στο πανελ.  ::  
Ελα μια βολτα απο μπρος..  ::

----------


## gbdman1

Κοκι exeis PM. 
Ειπαμε ρε παιδια ειμαι νεος αλλα οχι και τελειος ασχετος. Το λαπτοπ το χρησιμοποιω μονο να δω τι παιζει απο διαθεσιμα δικτυα. Εννοειται οτι θα βαλω κεραια αλλα πρεπει καποιος που να το κατεχει το αντικειμενο να μου πει τι και πως.

Γενικοτερα ειναι κριμα εμεις εδω πανω που βλεπουμε τοσες ταρατσες να μην εχουμε συνδεθει στο AWMN και να στησουμε κανενα AP καλο να γινει δουλεια!

----------


## Neuromancer

> Κοκι exeis PM. 
> Ειπαμε ρε παιδια ειμαι νεος αλλα οχι και τελειος ασχετος. Το λαπτοπ το χρησιμοποιω μονο να δω τι παιζει απο διαθεσιμα δικτυα. Εννοειται οτι θα βαλω κεραια αλλα πρεπει καποιος που να το κατεχει το αντικειμενο να μου πει τι και πως.
> 
> Γενικοτερα ειναι κριμα εμεις εδω πανω που βλεπουμε τοσες ταρατσες να μην εχουμε συνδεθει στο AWMN και να στησουμε κανενα AP καλο να γινει δουλεια!


Οι πληροφορίες που θα σου δώσει η ασύρματη κάρτα του laptop είναι ελάχιστες όσον αφορά τα διαθέσιμα δίκτυα  ::

----------


## default_user

Γεια σε όλους παιδιά , αυτό είναι το παρθενικό μου post.
θα ήθελα να συναντηθώ με καένα Ηλιουπολίτη να με συμβουλέψει για τα βασικά που πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς , πέρα aπό το πολύ καλογραμμένο tutorial...Aσ στείλει pm , κερνάω καφεδάκι στην ταράτσα Mένω κοντά στο ΙΚΑ Ηλιούπολης

----------


## eufonia

Ύστερα από αρκετό καιρό, ο κόμβος του Μιχάλη παίρνει σιγά σιγά ζωή.
Σήμερα, παρέα με τον Αλέξη (lx911) σηκώσαμε τον 4μετρο ιστό στην ταράτσα και τοποθετήσαμε δύο πιατάκια.

Το πρώτο προορίζεται για τον ice #1107, στην Ηλιούπολη, ενώ το δεύτερο interface κοιτάει προς Αργυρούπολη, Γλυφάδα. Προτεραιότητα για το δεύτερο iface έχει ο pessor και στη συνέχεια το kokion. Αν δεν βγει κάτι, υπάρχει προοπτική για κάτω Γλυφάδα ή Αργυρούπολη προς την Βουλιαγμένης.

Από Σάββατο, που θα έχουμε και τα καλώδια, θα είμαστε έτοιμοι για να αρχίσουν οι δοκιμές.

Παράλληλα, στήσαμε το routerάκι, έναν Celeron στα 800ΜΗz, με Mikrotik 2.9.27 + Quagga by Acinonyx. Φιλοξενεί προς το παρών δύο miniPCI CM6.

Ο Μιχάλης έχει απίστευτη θέα, από Δάφνη, Ηλιούπολη, Νέα Σμύρνη, Καλλιθέα και πέρα, Αγ. Δημήτριο, Ελληνικό και κάτω Γλυφάδα. Η θέα προς Αργυρούπολη είναι ίσως λίγο περιορισμένη. Παραθέτω πανοραμική.

----------


## eufonia

Παραθέτω και μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες από την σημερινή επιδρομή στην ταράτσα του Μιχάλη.

----------


## lx911

Που βρηκες και ξεθαψες αυτο το topic ρε Πάνο...
 ::   ::   ::  
Μιχαλη καλοριζικος...

----------


## ice

Ελα στον ice ... αυτον που τα εχει ολα χεχεχε

----------


## Cha0s

Λέτε να παίζει καμιά πιθανότητα για λινκ με μένα;

Δύσκολο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  ::  


Αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο if ας κάνουμε μία δοκιμή μήπως φτιάξουμε μία χρήσιμη διαδρομή μιας και τώρα κάνουμε τον γύρω της Αττικής για να φτάσουμε Ηλιούπολη!

----------


## ice

βαγγελη ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια για το συγκεκριμενο λινκ

----------


## Cha0s

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&subpag ... height=250

Δύσκολο έως απίθανο το βλέπω, αλλά υπάρχουν ελπίδες από τον 11359 που σύντομα θα στήσω εκεί (μόλις βρω pigtail για την cisco να πάω να scanάρω επιτέλους!).

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&subpag ... height=250

----------


## ice

εχω pigtail για cisco 340 pcmcia γυρναω παρασκευη και στο δανειζω αμα θελεις

----------


## Cha0s

οκ!


Μιλάμε τότε  ::

----------


## koki

Να αφήσετε τον soumou ήσυχο.
Είναι δικός μας!

----------


## Cha0s

Ουρτ!  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Βρε παιδιά, αφήστε κανένα link για εμάς τους ασύνδετους. Τα έχετε πάρει όλα εσείς….  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Βρε παιδιά, αφήστε κανένα link για εμάς τους ασύνδετους. Τα έχετε πάρει όλα εσείς….


Tι θα γίνει ασύνδετε; Πώς πάει με τον Κώστα; Βγαίνει;

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Βρε παιδιά, αφήστε κανένα link για εμάς τους ασύνδετους. Τα έχετε πάρει όλα εσείς….   
> 
> 
> Tι θα γίνει ασύνδετε; Πώς πάει με τον Κώστα; Βγαίνει;


Σήμερα ίσως να κάνουμε δουλειά. Διαφορετικά δεν θέλω άλλες δικαιολογίες…  ::

----------


## koki

> Σήμερα ίσως να κάνουμε δουλειά. Διαφορετικά δεν θέλω άλλες δικαιολογίες…


Δεν είναι δικαιολογίες !

Απλά έκανα αυτό που λες κι εσύ παραπάνω: Τόπο στα νιάτα  ::  τόπο σε "νέους"

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας ID:8221
Τα Αστυνομικά είναι κτισμένα σε 2,3 λόφους και παρουσιάζουν ιδιόμορφη μικροτοπογραφία. Έγώ είμαι πολύ κοντά και στο κέντρο της περιοχής με καθαρή οπτική τα 200/300 μέτρα των ψηλότερων σημείων. Για πολύ καιρό είχα τοποθετήσει την κεραία την sector που έχω στα 2,4GHz (60 μοιρών-12dB) να ακτινοβολεί προς την περιοχή, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρων από τους κατοικούς των Αστυνομικών. 
Πάντως οι συναδμίτες της Αργυρούπολης, μη λυσάνε αν βλέπουν κάποιον να ενδιαφέρεται. Για να κάνoυν απ' ευθείας ζεύξη μαζύ τους, θα πρέπει ο υποτιθέμενος κόμβος να βρίσκεται όσο το δυνατόν ψηλότερα και στα τελευταία νότια κτίσματα. Διαφορετικά "πάπαλα". Το πιό ρεαλιστικό είναι να γίνει με κόμβους τους Αγ.Δημητρίου και στη συνέχεια με 1 ή 2 links να κατέβει νότια. Εγώ πού το έχω ψάξει με τους υφιστάμενους κόμβους δεν μπορεί να γίνει διαφορετικά.
Αν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρων μπορώ ανά πάσα στιγμή να γυρίσω την κεραία μου προς τα Αστυνομικά.
Αναμένω. voip:82211 Κώστας

----------


## lakis

Προσπαθώ εδώ και καιρό να κάνω LINK με τον 9103, αλλά έχει μείνει από καλώδιο εδώ και ένα μήνα. 
Η οπτική μου είανι άριστη προς τους 6333, 6515 (Βλέπε πανοραμική στον κόμβο 8221 ΤιΤάνας), υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν παρεμβάλεται κάποιο κτίσμα μεταξύ μας από την δική τους μεριά. Αν κάποιος από αυτούς θέλει διασύνδεση με τον κόβο μου υπάρχει έτοιμος και άμεσα διαθέσιμος εξοπλισμός. 
Η μικροτοπογραφία του εδάφους επιβάλει το κατέβασμα προς Νότο να γίνει με εκατέρωθεν ζεύξεις Αστυνομικών / Αγ.Δημητρίου.
Αναμένω.

----------


## eufonia

Ο Μιχάλης βρίσκεται σε πολύ καλή θέση. Βέβαια, όπως προείπα και παραπάνω, η οπτική προς Αργυρούπολη νομίζω πως είναι περιορισμένη. Οι δοκιμές θα μας πείσουν. Οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι, μπορείτε να δείτε την οπτική του κόμβου στην πανοραμική του wind, και να κρίνετε.

Επειδή ο Μιχάλης είναι νέος στον χώρο, του προτείναμε να ξεκινήσει με δύο interfaces για αρχή και από εκεί και μετά να κρίνει ο ίδιος αν θέλει να βοηθήσει στην περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του δικτύου. 

Απο τη στιγμή όμως που έχουμε την ευκαιρία, θα ήταν καλή επιλογή, σε πρώτη φάση, η δημιουργία μιας διαδρομής από π.Ν.Π. (πολύ Νότια Προάστια aka Αργυρούπολη ή Γλυφάδα) προς Ηλιούπολη (ice) ώστε να δημιουργηθεί μια έξοδος στην περιοχή που φαίνεται πως τόσο καιρό έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ice

GIVE ME TRAFFIC  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

> Βρε παιδιά, αφήστε κανένα link για εμάς τους ασύνδετους. Τα έχετε πάρει όλα εσείς….


Πες τα ρε [email protected], προηγούνται οι ασύνδετοι!  ::  

Κυρίως οι ασύνδετοι που έχουν εξοπλισμό κόμβου, βλέπε 4749  ::

----------


## ice

εχμ να αναφερω οτι χωρις να κεντραρω και με το καλο ματι που ειχαμε απο soumou πιανω το πιατο του soumou απο τον κομβο μου στην Γλυφαδα 6289.

Αρα παμε σφαιρα για αυτο το λινκ .

----------


## Cha0s

Φτιάξε και το λινκ με sinonick να πηγαίνουμε σωστά προς τα εκεί!

Πολύ καλή διαδρομή αν βγει σωστά!!

Άντε άντε!  ::

----------


## ice

ψαχνω τον sinonick αλλα τον εχω χασει . εχετε κανα τηλ του να τον παρω να το τελειωσουμε πριν φυγω ???
στειλτε το τηλ του με πμ 
ή πεστε του να με βρει αμεσα !!!!

----------


## Cha0s

Έχεις pm  ::

----------


## ice

ok 
Μιλησαμε και κανονιστηκαν τα επομενα βηματα.
Βαλτε ενα χερακι με τον καιρο να μην χαλασει περισσοτερο.

----------


## ice

φωτο απο επισκεψη στον soumou

----------


## Convict

Soumou που βρισκεσαι? Κοντα στη 8εα της Ηλιουπολης εκει που τρωμε σουβλακια?????  ::

----------


## greekalaxan

william εκανες τιποτα με τον pessor ??Σε λιγακι θα μιλησουμε για μια δουλεια...οποτε να του πω τιποτα??Ξερω οτι θελει και link με soumou...αντε ρε κουνηθειτε......χιχιχιχι....!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

> william εκανες τιποτα με τον pessor ??Σε λιγακι θα μιλησουμε για μια δουλεια...οποτε να του πω τιποτα??Ξερω οτι θελει και link με soumou...αντε ρε κουνηθειτε......χιχιχιχι....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Περίμενα πως θα κάναμε δουλειά το Σου-Κου, αλλά είχε κάποια προβλήματα απ’ ότι μου είπε. Δεν επικοινώνησε ξανά μαζί μου και δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είναι. Αν ο soumou έχει διαθέσιμο if και θέλει, γιατί όχι, ορατότητα έχουμε στα σίγουρα. Αν όχι, βλέπω να μένω με τον “εξοπλισμό” στο χέρι…….

----------


## koki

Ο Κώστας είχε κάποια προβλήματα με την τροφοδοσία, που δεν είναι άμεσα στο χέρι του (και μάλλον δεν ευθύνεται εκείνος). Αφού γλύτωσε το ψήσιμο  ::  , θα επανέλθει δριμύτερος.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Απ'ότι βλέπω υπάρχει πολλά υποσχόμενη θέα!!  ::   ::   ::  
Αλλά έχεις link με ice..  ::   :: 
Κρίμα, και είχα ένα if..  ::

----------


## Gollum

Μηπως βλεπει εμενα ρε παιδια ο soumou ????????????????
Εχω γυρισει απο χτες ενα πιατακι προς τα αστυνομικα της Ηλιουπολης σε b. και εχω και την ομνη η οποια παιζει σε νομιμα πλαισια ισχυος παντα (δλδ σχετικα χαμηλα). 
Ετοιμο If υπαρχει φυσικα....

----------


## ice

με ανατολη και βορα ειναι οκ το παιδι . τωρα ψαχνουμε να βγουμε με γλυφαδα . αν καταφερω και κανω σωστη στοχευση θα ειναι ετοιμο λιαν συντομος.
Gollum βλεπεις γλυφαδα(γκολφ) ?

----------


## Gollum

> Gollum βλεπεις γλυφαδα(γκολφ) ?


Ειλικρινα δε ξερω.  ::  Μου εβαλες δυσκολη ερωτηση. Μου κινησες την περιεργια τωρα να δω...ΧΕχεχεχε
Θα το κοιταξω απο την ταρατσα μου αν και δε νομιζω οτι εχω οπτικη προς τα εκει.

----------


## Cha0s

> με ανατολη και βορα ειναι οκ το παιδι . τωρα ψαχνουμε να βγουμε με γλυφαδα . αν καταφερω και κανω σωστη στοχευση θα ειναι ετοιμο λιαν συντομος.
> Gollum βλεπεις γλυφαδα(γκολφ) ?


Άντε φτιάχτε και το λινκ με τον Sino να ερχόμαστε Ηλιούπολη με ψιλο νορμάλ διαδρομή γιατί τώρα ερχόμαστε μέσω Λαμίας (σχεδόν κυριολεκτικά  ::   ::  )



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.27.227.1
traceroute to 10.27.227.1 (10.27.227.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.325 ms  0.373 ms  0.534 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.13.250.253)  1.139 ms  0.804 ms  0.814 ms
 3  10.2.173.105 (10.2.173.105)  2.592 ms  1.227 ms  1.474 ms
 4  gw-ithaca-1.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.229)  1.833 ms  3.000 ms  4.455 ms
 5  soekris.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.6)  24.366 ms  2.282 ms  2.650 ms
 6  10.2.44.233 (10.2.44.233)  3.704 ms  8.851 ms  2.832 ms
 7  10.2.44.9 (10.2.44.9)  4.483 ms  5.581 ms  4.314 ms
 8  router.ice.awmn (10.27.227.1)  5.135 ms  4.913 ms  8.236 ms
```

----------


## ice

ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!


αληθεια τωρα θελω βοηθεια να δουλεψουν και τα δυο λινκ.

κερναω φαγητο-καφε-ποτο να ερθετε να τα σεταρουμε

----------


## costas43gr

> ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!
> 
> 
> αληθεια τωρα θελω βοηθεια να δουλεψουν και τα δυο λινκ.
> 
> κερναω φαγητο-καφε-ποτο να ερθετε να τα σεταρουμε


Τι ακριβως θελεις, για πες...
Αυτο το ρημαδι το πιατο τι το γυρησες αναποδα, θα ζαλιστει, παρε ενα U να το βαλεις σωστα.  ::

----------


## ice

ok θα το κανω κανονικα 

λιγο στην στοχευση θελω help

----------


## tolishawk

Πότε θες ρε *ice* να έρθω να σε στοχεύσω;
Πες μου ώρα και μέρα. Μετά ομως θα σηκώσεις το ΑΡ.
Περιμένουν 2 παιδιά να συνδεθούν.



ΟΚ?

----------


## ice

gke gke

----------


## tolishawk

Εγώ προσφέρομαι να βοηθήσω. Κανείς άλλος;
Λοιπόν λέγε πότε θες να έρθω να κεντράρουμε τον soumou?

----------


## ice

βασικα τον soumou να βρουμε ποτε θα ειναι εκει και θα ειμαι εγω στην αλλη ακρη για να το σενιαρουμε

----------


## Gollum

> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.27.227.1
> traceroute to 10.27.227.1 (10.27.227.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  4  gw-ithaca-1.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.229)  1.833 ms  3.000 ms  4.455 ms
> ```


Αυτος ο 4 ποιος ειναι ρε βαγγελη???????????????

----------


## alasondro

> Άντε φτιάχτε και το λινκ με τον Sino να ερχόμαστε Ηλιούπολη με ψιλο νορμάλ διαδρομή γιατί τώρα ερχόμαστε μέσω Λαμίας (σχεδόν κυριολεκτικά   )
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.27.227.1
> traceroute to 10.27.227.1 (10.27.227.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.325 ms  0.373 ms  0.534 ms
>  2  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.13.250.253)  1.139 ms  0.804 ms  0.814 ms
> ...


χμμμ 
γιατί δεν πας
cha0s->jolly->me->apollo->styx->katsaros->ice ?
τι ταρζανιά έχετε κάνει;  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Γιατί είναι ίσα τα hops και επιλέγει ότι κάτσει  ::  

cha0s - mary - senius - ithaca - ttel - katsaros - ice
cha0s -jolly - alasondro - apollo - styx - katsaros - ice

----------


## alasondro

όντως.....
ε τότε κάντε ταρζανιά να έρχετε από εδώ χεχε

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Γιατί είναι ίσα τα hops και επιλέγει ότι κάτσει  
> 
> cha0s - mary - senius - ithaca - ttel - katsaros - ice
> cha0s -jolly - alasondro - apollo - styx - katsaros - ice


Λάθος το 2ο..
Είναι:
chaos -> jolly -> alasondro -> apollo -> styx -> ice..  :: 
Οπότε κάτι άλλο..

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Γιατί είναι ίσα τα hops και επιλέγει ότι κάτσει  
> 
> cha0s - mary - senius - ithaca - ttel - katsaros - ice
> cha0s -jolly - alasondro - apollo - styx - katsaros - ice
> 
> 
> Λάθος το 2ο..
> ...



Σωστός......

----------


## ice

Οκ ας οργανωθουμε 

Ποιος μπορει να παρει τηλ τον soumou (eufonia Που συχτιρι εισαι????)

----------


## Cha0s

Από τον router του Στέλιου για το ποια διαδρομή επιλέγει προς εμένα.


```
*  10.26.35.0/24    10.25.177.105                          0 6561 3755 2922 9158 2331 i
*>                  10.2.44.241                            0 1982 6275 10636 3956 2331 i
```

Επιλεγμένη Διαδρομή από Στέλιο σε μένα:
1982 = Katsaros_m
6275 = ttel
10636 = senius
3956 = mary

Μη Επιλεγμένη (με ίσα hops) Διαδρομή από Στέλιο σε μένα:
6561 = Styx
3755 = apollo
2922 = alasondro
9851 = jollyroger


Από τον router μου για το ποια διαδρομή επιλέγω να πάω σε αυτόν.


```
*  10.27.227.0/24   10.26.35.54                            0 9158 2922 3755 6561 1107 i
*                   10.26.35.182                           0 10853 10853 (4343 1790 7164 3132 7081) 2121 1982 1107 i
*>                  10.13.250.253                          0 3956 10636 6275 1982 1107 i
```

Επιλεγμένη Διαδρομή από Στέλιο σε μένα:
3956 = mary
10636 = senius
6275 = ttel
1982 = Katsaros_m


Μη Επιλεγμένη (με ίσα hops) Διαδρομή από Στέλιο σε μένα:
9851 = jollyroger
2922 = alasondro
3755 = apollo
6561 = Styx

Και πάλι ίσα βγαίνουν παρόλο που έκανα λάθος (να χαρώ εγώ DNS  ::  ) πριν στο μέτρημα...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.27.227.1
> traceroute to 10.27.227.1 (10.27.227.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  4  gw-ithaca-1.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.229)  1.833 ms  3.000 ms  4.455 ms
> ```
> ...



Ξέρω γω....

Το μισό δίκτυο είναι κώλος από τις ίσες διαδρομές και το άλλο μισό από τα dns...

Άντε βγάλε άκρη  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ξανά άλλαξε και μαντέψτε από που πάει!  ::  




```
*  10.27.227.0/24   10.26.35.54                            0 9158 2922 3755 6561 1107 i
*>                  10.26.35.182                           0 10853 10853 (4343 1790 7164 3132 7081) 2121 1982 1107 i
*                   10.13.250.253                          0 3956 4973 4266 6202 6561 1107 i
```

10853 = vassilis (confederation)
2121 = fotis
1982 = katsaros_m


Που να μην είχα και prepend με το confederation  ::

----------


## alasondro

ωραία πράγματα  ::   ::

----------


## ice

ahahahahaa

----------


## eufonia

> Οκ ας οργανωθουμε 
> Ποιος μπορει να παρει τηλ τον soumou (eufonia Που συχτιρι εισαι????)


Παρών! Έπρεπε να πάω να ψηφίσω στην ΓΣ της σχολής βρε παιδιά!  ::

----------


## ice

οκ μαν ψοφησες καλα ?

παρε soumou μηπως σαββατο τελειωσει το ολο θεμα.

Κανονιζω καιρο εγω να εχει ηλιο και μαζευομαστε να το τελειωσουμε να δουμε βγαινει δεν βγαινει

----------


## ice

παιδες ειμαστε ενταξει για το Σαββατο ?

eufonia ο soumou ειναι οκ ? θα εχουμε access στη νταρατσα του ?

tolishawk μαν ο father mou λογικα θα μου φερει την κολωνα να ανεβασω λιγο πιο πανω το AP για να το βλεπουν ολοι .

----------


## eufonia

> παιδες ειμαστε ενταξει για το Σαββατο ?
> 
> eufonia ο soumou ειναι οκ ? θα εχουμε access στη νταρατσα του ?
> 
> tolishawk μαν ο father mou λογικα θα μου φερει την κολωνα να ανεβασω λιγο πιο πανω το AP για να το βλεπουν ολοι .


Στέλιο, ψάξε από εκεί να τον βρεις. Είναι up με ssid awmn-soumou-searching στους 5230. Αν μπορείτε να κεντράρετε πρώτοι, γιατί δεν μου είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολο να ανεβαίνω προς τα εκεί από Καρέα.

So, γυρίστε interface και παω εγώ μετά να το σενιάρω.  ::

----------


## ice

οκ 

I will search it απλα να επιβεβαιωσουμε οτι κοιταει σε σωστη μερια το πιατο ηθελα .

Μπορω να παω να το τσεκαρω και εγω αν θελετε απλα ο soumou να ειναι εκει.

----------


## eufonia

Ετοιμάζεται επιδρομή σε λίγη ώρα για να αναστήσουμε τον Μιχάλη. Μάλλον ο ιστός του έχει γυρίσει λίγο, μετά τους αέρηδες της περασμένης εβδομάδας.
Νεώτερα από το μέτωπο, το μεσημεράκι.

----------


## eufonia

Όλα εντάξει, πάλι. Ο ιστός είχε φύγει από την θέση του... πάλι καλά που δεν τον ψάχναμε μέσα στο αεροδρόμιο.  ::  

Βάλαμε νέες βάσεις, κεντράραμε και σηκώσαμε τα links. Στέλιο, να κανονίσουμε να περάσουμε από το σπίτι Ηλιούπολη, να κεντράρουμε και από εκεί, για να είμαστε εντάξει. Ελπίζω να μην έχει μην έχει πάλι πρόβλημα...

----------

